# Spartacus: Blood and Sand!



## minusthemonkey (Apr 12, 2010)

Searched and it looks like no one has mentioned this show, which, honestly, surprises me, since it's metal as fuck.

It's on the Movie Channel here in Canada-land, which you pretty much your main option for movie station on an upgraded cable package here, and Starz in the States although I have no idea if this is a common channel for you folks or not.

That said, it's awesome. _300_-style cinematography with enough violence to satisfy even the blood thirstiest bastard amongst us, topped off with oodles of sex and nudity that make skin-emax look like the Disney channel.

The first season is almost over -- second last episode was on Friday for you folks down south, tonight for us up north, and it's been brilliant.

Though seeing that much male nudity takes a lot of getting used to, and so do the merkins of every chick, but I've been loving it.

So, anyone else watched it? Loved it? Hated it? Use the expression "my cock swells with anticipation" at inappropriate moments?


----------



## Nitsuj (Apr 12, 2010)

What a vulgar show. Tons of tits and ass. Awesome!


----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 12, 2010)

"Once more the Gods spread ass to ram home cock" - on suffering misfortune? 

Yeah, I've watched every episode thus far in a mixture of visceral thrills at the 300-style cinematogaphy and eviscerations, plus a suprising amount of flesh on display and an entertaining storyline. Nothing sparklingly original but even the soundtrack is metal at the appropriate moments!


----------



## Rev2010 (Apr 12, 2010)

Wife and I watch it and LOVE IT!!!! This show is one of the best to grace TV in a long time. They have fantastic writers and it keeps our attention each time having us come away from each episode saying how awesome it was.

The show has everything really, a culmination of a great story, great cinematography, good acting, vulgarity, violence/action, sex & nudity, etc. Just awesome. Too bad Andy Whitfield got diagnosed with non-Hodgkins Lymphoma. Though they say it's quite treatable and they caught it early on, but it's going to delay the second seasons filming. 


Rev.


----------



## minusthemonkey (Apr 12, 2010)

I saw all the episodes other than the first one when it started running. There was shockingly little press for it here in the lead up, and there are still no ads running on MC for it at all. Saw a couple of clips on a blog from the first episode -- they consisted of some soft-core lesbo action, a guy being decapitated, and a nekkid Xena -- and, hey, I was sold.

Sure, originality-wise it "borrows" heavily from its influences. _Gladiator_ and _300_ being the obvious ones to me. I mean, hell, even Doctore is the messenger dude from _300_ -- as long as they don't have Spartacus boot him over the cliff in slow-mo while shouting something "This is Sparta"-ish I'll let all the other kind of derivative stuff slide. Although, for tv, I'd argue it's very unique. The story is good, with solid dialogue, and vulgar speech is used appropriately and in proper settings. The nudity and sex is fitting to the time and environment, I think. At least, in my mind, and my limited knowledge of Late Republic Rome, it is.

I'm going to miss it when it's on hiatus. But yeah, there's still no word on when they will start shooting due to Andy Whitfield's condition -- as mentioned above, so it may be a long wait.

EDIT: Oh, yeah, my wife loves this show too. Made up a drinking game: Every time someone says "cock", take a drink. Loaded in the first 15 minutes.

And while I'm at it, here's a link to the Spartacus Motion Comic thingy from Manga Entertainment, if you guys haven't watched it yet. It's not great, the art is meh, and motion comics, by and large, are like watching really crappy, lazy cartoons, but, hey, fan boys unite: http://www.youtube.com/show/spartiacusmotioncomic


----------



## Rev2010 (Apr 13, 2010)

minusthemonkey said:


> Oh, yeah, my wife loves this show too. Made up a drinking game: Every time someone says "cock", take a drink. Loaded in the first 15 minutes.



Heh, our favorite is "Jupiter's cock". I've now incorporated that into my usual swear word lineup lol.


Rev.


----------



## minusthemonkey (Apr 13, 2010)

^^Absolutely. It just comfortably fit's right in. Also, not as geeky as my previous favourite "frak", so, you know, that's a plus.

Last night's (or Friday's, depending on where you are) was awesome. I'm hoping the season ends with the revolt, and, generally speaking, I don't see how else it could go.


----------



## Rev2010 (Apr 13, 2010)

Yeah I think it's going to be the revolt/breakout being the title of the episode is named "Kill them all". But, I'm wondering how they're going to go with it. Being it's based on actual history they probably can't go too kooky with it, they'll have to at least somewhat follow the historical flows of events. Of course it's TV so who knows.

So, I'm really wondering if they would actually kill off Quintus and Lucretia or if one or both will survive. Who knows. Actually, I don't even think it says historically whether they were killed in the escape.


Rev.


----------



## helly (Apr 13, 2010)

It's pretty goddamn entertaining, but I'm stunned that the writers try and pass it off as being how they "really believe the people were at the time". 

There has never been a more definitive example of excess. I love it, but really? Isn't it just easier to say "Yeah, well, we wanted to write a show that's blatantly pornographic, because it's what we would watch, and so will you." than try and claim something so clearly unrealistic may have been reality? 

Super entertaining show, though.


----------



## Rev2010 (Apr 13, 2010)

Yeah that's what I thought too, overdone and probably not very accurate. However, I was talking with my boss who's a real history buff and he claims it was indeed very much like that back then. Now, I have no clue personally cause... well... I haven't lived in that time period LOL. But who knows, maybe there's some factual basis for it in historical writings? I dunno. Does seem a bit too wild and crazy, but shit... look at Caligula!


Rev.


----------



## minusthemonkey (Apr 13, 2010)

helly said:


> It's pretty goddamn entertaining, but I'm stunned that the writers try and pass it off as being how they "really believe the people were at the time".
> 
> There has never been a more definitive example of excess. I love it, but really? Isn't it just easier to say "Yeah, well, we wanted to write a show that's blatantly pornographic, because it's what we would watch, and so will you." than try and claim something so clearly unrealistic may have been reality?
> 
> Super entertaining show, though.



I can see your point and, yeah, it's excessive for sure, but I don't think it's that far removed from the excesses of true Late Republic-era Roman society by much. I mean, these were people that had vomitoriums, had orgies to celebrate, oh, just about anything and celebrated life with games of death. Life in antiquity was often brutal and short, and death was common and expected. How else would one live to the fullest when one is well aware that death could come at anytime, especially when society supports the ideas were consider vice as virtues, then to revel in them?

Exaggerated? Oh, probably, but I wouldn't have it any other way.

But there's no way in hell any of them were that good looking, but hey, it's fiction, right? Honestly, seeing hairy, short people with bad teeth screw each other constantly lacks a larger audience. Well, I don't know how big the audience is, but the volume of websites catering to hirsute midgets probably isn't profoundly high in comparison to ones specializing in hairless goddesses with perfect ripe breasts. Haven't googled that for verification, but I'm gonna go out on a limb on that one.

What I really like is how they change the grammar of the characters depending on who they are addressing. I like to think a subtle nod to the characters moving between "vulgar" latin and "classical" latin. That shit's awesome.




Rev2010 said:


> Yeah I think it's going to be the revolt/breakout being the title of the episode is named "Kill them all". But, I'm wondering how they're going to go with it. Being it's based on actual history they probably can't go too kooky with it, they'll have to at least somewhat follow the historical flows of events. Of course it's TV so who knows.
> 
> So, I'm really wondering if they would actually kill off Quintus and Lucretia or if one or both will survive. Who knows. Actually, I don't even think it says historically whether they were killed in the escape.
> 
> ...



Historically, there's little mention of Batiatus besides being the owner of the leaders of the revolt, and the ludus at which they trained, and, i think, Lucretia was created for the show. Personally, I'd like to see them offed. Otherwise "Kill them all" kind of loses it's bite. "Kill a couple of them, and give the others a stern talking to" just doesn't have the same je ne sais quoi. 

I expected they would have introduced Oenomaus, the third leader of the rebel slaves aside from Crixus and Spartacus, before they had at it, but since it's not really pretending to be complete accurate -- can't really be anyway, otherwise it'd be boring as hell, and since the history is somewhat conflicted as to what the events really were, how can they be? Who knows, maybe Doctore is Oenomaus? Not a Gaul, but Crixus ain't got curly hair either.


----------



## MorbidTravis (Apr 13, 2010)

no that isnt when the revolt is, because there is a 2nd season. in history Spartacus led a revolt of lik e300k slaves, with crixus at his side. they lost against 70k roman soldiers. Hell more naked scenes of mira! i think she died at the end of the last episode last week, idk i could hear what she said.


----------



## minusthemonkey (Apr 14, 2010)

^Dunno. The Third Servile War lasted a good couple of years. Plus it was bloody as hell. Could easily drive the series, I think.


----------



## MorbidTravis (Apr 14, 2010)

the more i think about it, the more i want this episode to be the starting of the revolt. perfect season ender amirite?


----------



## minusthemonkey (Apr 15, 2010)

New clip up on this site: Spartacus Blood and Sand: 'Spartacus' finale sneak peek & T-shirt giveaway - Show Patrol


----------



## MorbidTravis (Apr 16, 2010)

watching the new episode now. the said doctores name but i couldnt catch it!


----------



## MorbidTravis (Apr 16, 2010)

OH EM GEE. BEST episode ever. i dont want to spoil anything for you guys. but be prepared.


----------



## minusthemonkey (Apr 16, 2010)

Yeah, I kind of get the short end of the stick having to wait till Monday. Man, it's going to be hard avoiding spoilers this weekend. The Spartacus fan page on Facebook is prone to revealing details. Bastards.


----------



## Rev2010 (Apr 16, 2010)

HOLY SHIT!!! That episode ROCKED!!! My wife and I (yeah she's totally kickass crazy nuts about it too) were actually yelling shit outloud while watching it. God Damn that was a kickass season finale. I won't discuss any of it yet either so as to not spoil it for those that haven't caught it yet. But man... I was a die hard Battlestar fan, loved Lost for the first two seasons but still watch it religiously, and no show has ever gotten us jumping up and down in our chairs like this show.

I guess I'm still on an adrenaline high LOL.


Rev.


----------



## Meh (Apr 17, 2010)

That season finale was amazing, just saw it.


----------



## minusthemonkey (Apr 20, 2010)

They finally showed it up here, and I'm totally buzzing off of that. Damn that was awesome. Holding my tongue if anyone hasn't seen it, but this just feels like the start of a brilliant show.


----------



## Rev2010 (Apr 20, 2010)

Just in case there are those that still haven't seen it I've put my post in spolier tags.


Spoiler



My favorite part was Varro's wife getting her revenge on Numerius. Man when she stabbed him to death it was sooo awesome. I think the actress did a damn good job conveying the emotion in that scene. And how she was all bloodied looked totally kickass 




Rev.


----------



## minusthemonkey (Apr 20, 2010)

Rev2010 said:


> Just in case there are those that still haven't seen it I've put my post in spolier tags.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



That was completely awesome. Little turd is talking trash, she picks up a knife and complete goes completely Norman Bates. Great actress, and I agree she did an amazing job.

Gotta say when I heard Batiatus call Doctore by his real name Oenomaus, all I could think was "oh, hell yes". The confrontation with Ashur and him was somewhat inevitable. Although I would have liked to see Oenomaus finish it, I can't wait to see how Ashur weasels his ways out of being the only person left alive.

This was a completely brutal episode. Lucretia was still clinging to life at the end of the episode, so I'm curious if she'll be back.

Favourite part? The shield thing. Completely, utterly bassass.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 20, 2010)

Kill 'em all?

Great episode, and DAMN I WANT SEASON 2


----------



## Rogueleader (Apr 25, 2010)

Damn , I just came in this forum to make an appreciation thread and it looks like someone beat me to the punch.


minusthemonkey said:


> I saw all the episodes other than the first one when it started running. There was shockingly little press for it here in the lead up, and there are still no ads running on MC for it at all. Saw a couple of clips on a blog from the first episode -- they consisted of some soft-core lesbo action, a guy being decapitated, and a nekkid Xena -- and, hey, I was sold.
> 
> Sure, originality-wise it &quot;borrows&quot; heavily from its influences. _Gladiator_ and _300_ being the obvious ones to me. I mean, hell, even Doctore is the messenger dude from _300_ -- as long as they don't have Spartacus boot him over the cliff in slow-mo while shouting something &quot;This is Sparta&quot;-ish I'll let all the other kind of derivative stuff slide. Although, for tv, I'd argue it's very unique. The story is good, with solid dialogue, and vulgar speech is used appropriately and in proper settings. The nudity and sex is fitting to the time and environment, I think. At least, in my mind, and my limited knowledge of Late Republic Rome, it is.
> 
> ...



Haha, my friends and I just played a spartacus drinking game last night. The rules were every good cuss (cunt/fuck/jupiters cock/whatever) every sex scene someone declared drinkable was sustained drinking and every blood time there was the blood splatter effect the showmakers are so fond of we chug. The blood splatter is what did us in we watched the first episode (I've seen the whole season but some of my friends haven't started at all, needless to say they are now fans) and during the end fight scene I finished a whole forty. Is it wrong that despite all of the hot chicks my favorite is still lucy lawless? What a milf.


----------



## Sepultorture (Apr 25, 2010)

"once again the gods deliver cock to ass"

i just got into this show and just finished watching the whole season, man what a fucking awesome show, where else can you get this much of everything in one show and on TV

and the vulgar language never ceases to deliver laughs

and i agree on the cock thing, it's the most said word in that show, and you would indeed be drunk in the first 15 minutes LOL


----------

